# Costume?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I know - I am months ahead of the game but I had an idea that I want to have a Halloween costume party at the ranch as a last hoo-ra before winter and our friends are back in the city until the snow melts.

So here is what I am looking for - I am a little bit "thick" in the mid section (have the intertube thing going on) and not much upstairs - but I would like something cute, sexy, and flattering, but really fun and somewhat classy - 

Any ideas????


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin: I know what I am thinking but really can't put it into words!


Hmmmmm.......She Devil, Vampiress, Raggedy Anne, Milk Maid?????

Of course there are ways to push the "inner tube" north :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Not when the inner tube is around the belly button..... :ROFL: 

I found a couple really cool websites for costumes and hubby looked at me like "are you kidding me" then proceded to tell me he is not even thinking about this till at least Setember - party pooper - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thinking ahead is a good thing! Less to stress over when the time comes :greengrin:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh Allison, you're just planning ahead, lol. Don't feel bad, my daughter-in-law starts planning our 2 oldest grand-daughters birthday party in January, and their birthdays aren't until May!

Anyways, how about a dress with this type of design? 
http://www.foreverbridals.com/gownpix.asp?Style=39203

It emphasis your bust line, and with the loose flowing lines below the bust it would camoflauge the "inner tube". You can add straps if need be (I'd have to, it' would fall off, lol). It's simple, yet elegant and sexy all in one!

With a touch of make-up around the eyes, and the appropriate jewelry, you could be Cleopatra!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I understand! I have been fighting the weight for about 5 years now. (I used to be so SKINNY! What happened?) Anway, here was me last Halloween. I had a hard time wearing it, because I had lost a lot of weight, but gained just enough to make this outfit uncomfortably tight... Bleh... Anyway, here it is: *Hides*



















I was supposed to be a midnight butterfly, but people thought I was a fairy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is super cute!!!

Soo I like both of those - but I have *Cough* nothing upstairs unless Ms. Victoria Secrets helps out - :ROFL: 

I will go through and post a pic of me with my figure and some costumes that i am looking at and see what you all think.....

This is going to be an adults only party where we go to the bar about 10 minutes down the road for the halloween party on the lake and then crash at our house - - - - AND I already have RSVP's for the bedrooms and couches in the house - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, dreamchaser, I REALLY like that! Flirty and classy.

The white dress style I like too.....a bit of help from Vicky and the way it drapes from the center would do well to camoflage that inner tube!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

How cute! What fun planning ahead...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Cute costume, Dreamchaser! 

Kelebek--you could go as a 1920's flapper! Flapper dresses are not form fitting but are still flattering...plus it was "in style" to be...um...flat in those days. It could be the perfect! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto on what FRF said, a flapper dress would suit you perfectly. I came across this site while searching for a dress to wear to my cousin's wedding, they have some really pretty flapper dresses: http://www.unique-vintage.com/

What about Heidi?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Also, if you can get them, those falsies you put under your top really help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ... dreamchaser...that is a cool costume .....you look really great in it.... :wink: :greengrin:

Allison here are some ideas..

http://www.halloweencostume.com/disco-d ... dress.html

http://www.halloweencostume.com/native- ... stume.html

http://www.wondercostumes.com/grease-ry ... tpted.html

http://www.halloweencostumes.com/adult- ... skirt.html

http://www.wondercostumes.com/firewoman ... tmfeh.html

http://www.halloweencostume.com/vintage ... stume.html

http://www.halloweencostume.com/marilyn ... dress.html

http://www.halloweencostume.com/plus-bl ... apper.html


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow - those are some great ideas - thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

And there is always Little Bo Peep. I think something that poofs out at the bottom always looks more flattering. If you accentuate (sp?) your pear shape more, it looks more flattering. If it was me, I'd do maybe a teddy bear, or fluffy bunny, anything "cute" that wouldn't make a big deal about my figure. 

I'm thinking about being a dragon this year. Or, maybe a dragon lady. Lots of black, purples and greens, pearly colors...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Wow - those are some great ideas - thanks Ladies!!!


 your welcome Allison... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

